
Ask HN: How can I use my software development skills to help people with Cancer? - max0563
I am a childhood cancer survivor myself, and I have recently been trying to find ways that I can use my software engineering skills to help people currently going through the disease.<p>I am wondering if anyone knows of any companies, non-profits, or research groups that could use that kind of help.<p>Cancer treatment is obviously very uncomfortable, costly, and greatly reduces the quality of life for people. Especially children. If I could improve the process in any way using my trade I would like to do so.
======
smt88
I have gone down this rabbithole. Trust me, software is not the bottleneck.

Long story short: make as much money as you can in the private sector and
donate to "open-source" research, i.e. research that is released to the public
domain instead of hoarded by private orgs.

~~~
max0563
Well, that's disappointing. I appreciate this answer though, thank you.

